# How to word a dvd invite nicely saying no children..



## SuperVixen (Sep 28, 2009)

How do you normally address the invitations? 

To let people know they can bring kids I've addressed ours to the "So and So Family" but if I wanted to invite the adults only I'd address it to them specifically. "Bob and Sue Doe". Maybe that wold work?


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

WARNING: ADULTS ONLY. Any children on site will be quickly confiscated and sold to the circus. 

We regret that our festivities are for the more mature mortals. Please leave the kiddies at home. 

Please note: CHILDREN WILL BE SHOT ON SITE. 
Please note: CHILDREN WILL BE EATEN ON SITE.
Please note: CHILDREN WILL BE CRUSHED AND MELTED. 
Please note: CHILDREN WILL BE LOCKED IN MY BASEMENT. We can't find the key.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

"Any children brought to the party will not be returned"


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

One last idea..

Tuck the children in bed and give them a kiss for tonight is -------


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

What is your theme???


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine say "Sorry moms & dads, nobody under 21 allowed" but most people know I can't stand their kids, so it probably wouldn't be a problem either way. 

Since our society has completely lost track of ettiquette it seems that people don't recognize that an invite addressed to Mr & Mrs does not extend to their kids - or neighbors, or couch surfers, etc. 

I'd choose one of the funny but direct lines above so it's clear. People who can't live without their kids for a night won't come, (we always have a few) but it's way better than having someone show up with their rugrat.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Please refrain from bringing the little ones. The zombies think they're appetizers.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with Heather. Nobody even KNOWS the etiquette for these things anymore. If I can offer one more tip it would be to include something to ensure an RSVP. Nobody responds anymore either.


----------



## Spookytams (Sep 15, 2009)

LMAO. I was in hysterics reading your replys! Ha. I think i know which way i am going now... with one of the funny ones..
Anyone have any ideas on the food part.. Apparently a lot of aussies assume there will be dinner so was looking for a funny line to tell them only nibbles will be served.

Any ideas? Btw the theme is things are not what they seem

Thanks again everyone.

Tams


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Please keep children safely at home, or they may be subjected to decapitations, gruesome experiments, or made to serve punch while standing on their hands!

Regarding the food angle... maybe something along the lines of..
"Real fingers may or may not be among the finger foods that will be served exclusively."


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

even when you say adults only some people still dont get it. I was talking to someone about our party and made it a point to say adult party well they asked me if they could bring their child @@! UGH!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

"Finger foods are being served but we can't guarantee whose...."


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

madammorrible said:


> "Any children brought to the party will not be returned"


With some of the people that I have met in the past, putting that on an invite would back fire.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

hahahaha still laughing at madam's suggestions! Keep going!

MsM


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> Mine say "Sorry moms & dads, nobody under 21 allowed" but most people know I can't stand their kids, so it probably wouldn't be a problem either way.
> 
> Since our society has completely lost track of ettiquette it seems that people don't recognize that an invite addressed to Mr & Mrs does not extend to their kids - or neighbors, or couch surfers, etc.
> 
> I'd choose one of the funny but direct lines above so it's clear. People who can't live without their kids for a night won't come, (we always have a few) but it's way better than having someone show up with their rugrat.


This is my all-time favorite post. It is exactly the way we feel. It's nice to know that it doesn't make us wierdos. (Other things might, but not this one)


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

expext to loose a friend or at least have a lame conversation..
ive seen this posted every year & at least one person you know will takeit as an insult.. 

or say that you invited your neighbor who is a registerd sex ofender & you want to make sure no kids show up, just to be safe.. but then 1/2 ur guests might not come LoL.. more booze 4 u.. good luck


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, nice posts! Although I'm not sure I would say children will be shot on sight- you know how some parents are... 

There never seems to be a good roundabout way to say adults only, if you want it to be clear just be direct and say adults only.


----------



## Autumnheart (Oct 6, 2009)

How about: Adults only, please. Light snacks and beverages will be provided.


----------

